#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Schwerbehinderung - Verschlimmerungsantrag >

## Nicky

Hallo! 
Ich hoffe, dass ich meinen Beitrag hier richtig platziere, ansonsten bitte ich um Verschiebung. 
Nun zu meiner Frage: 
Aufgrund mehrere Erkrankungen (Migräne, Depressionen, Hüftdysplasie) liegt bei mir eine Schwerbehinderung von  60 % vor.  
Vor wenigen Monaten wurde nun bei mir eine chronische Niereninsuffizienz im Stadium III festgestellt (mit höherer Eiweißausscheidung von ca. 1,4 mg/dl, einem GFR-Wert von ca. 36 und einem Kreatininwert von ca. 1,6). Ebenfalls wurde ein Vitamin D Mangel festgestellt. Mein behandelnder Nephrologe sprach mich daraufhin auf einen Schwerbehindertenantrag an - allerdings wurde das Thema so im Raum stehen gelassen und ich habe auch nicht weiter nachgehakt, da ich ja schon 60 % habe. Nun habe ich das auch so im Verwandtenkreis erzählt und mir rieten alle  einen Verschlimmerungsantrag zu stellen zumal auch mein Hüftleiden sich verschlimmert hat.  
Macht es überhaupt Sinn einen Antrag auf Verschlimmerung zu stellen? Bei meinem Erstantrag war das damals alles schon sehr heikel und es wurde damals vor dem Sozialgericht entschieden. Nochmals halte ich diesen Kampf nicht aus. 
Schon jetzt vielen Dank für hilfreiche und objektive Antworten. 
VG 
Nicky

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Nicky, 
es ist schlimm, wenn man so krank ist, dass man als Behinderter gilt. Noch schlimmer ist es , wenn einem diese Anerkennung der Behinderung amtlich nicht zugestanden wird und man darum kämpfen muß. Den wichtigsten Schritt, Anerkennung über 50 %, hast Du ja schon hinter Dir. Der nächste Schritt, Anerkennung der Verschlimmerung, ist da nicht mehr ganz so aufwendig und die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Ablehnung nicht mehr ganz so hoch. Je höher der Grad der Anerkennung der Behinderung, desto höher der Steuerfreibetrag. Das ist zwar nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, aber immerhin auch Geld. Auch Zuschüsse zu Hilfsmitteln und auch Kuren wären leichter zu bekommen. Also Antrag stellen. Sollte er wider Erwarten abgelehnt werden, kann Dich ja niemand zwingen, dagegen zu klagen. Und wenn Du doch den Klageweg beschreiten willst, das erste Mal ist immer das Schlimmste und das hast Du ja schon hinter Dir. 
Viel Erfolg wünscht
katzograph

----------


## Nicky

Hallo Katzograph, 
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und das gute Zureden. 
Kennst Du Dich evtl. auch mit der Erkrankung aus? Macht es überhaupt Sinn bei dieser Diagnose einen Verschlimmerungsantrag zu stellen, oder würde das von vornherein nichts bringen? 
Viele Grüße 
Nicky

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Nicky, 
wenn du dir sicher bist, dass die anderen Diagnosen  eine Verschlechterung deines Gesundheitszustandes hervorgerufen haben und das natürlich auch ärztlich bestätigt wird, dann solltest du den Verschlimmerungsantrag stellen, zumal du die Niereninsuffizienz dazu bekommen hast.
Da du bei der Antragstellung sowieso die aktuellsten Befunden hinzufügen musst und darüberhinaus auch alle deine Ärzte von der Schweigepflicht entbinden solltest, sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein, den Verschlimmerungsantrag durchzubekommen. Wenn doch, dann würde ich dir dringend raten einen Sozialverband einzuschalten, der dir dann bei deinem Widerspruch behilflich ist. 
Alles Gute und viel Erfolg vor allem Glück!

----------


## Nicky

Also dass sich das mit der Hüfte verschlechtert hat, das ist definitiv so, da ich ja kaum längere Strecken gehen kann. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich deswegen zwar schon beim Orthopäden war, aber ausser 4 Stunden Wartezeit ist da nicht viel bei rumgekommen. Er hat mir Reha-Sport verordnet, aber da war ich nur zweimal, weil es mir jedesmal am nächsten Tagen ziemlich mies ging, dann kam es auch noch mit den Nieren dazu. Keine AHnung, ob Du jemals bei einem Orthopäden warst, aber für Berufstätige ist das kaum zu bewerkstelligen zumal man nach der langen Warterei eh nix mitgeteilt bekommt damit es besser wird. Im Gegenteil, man erntet nur ein Schulterzucken. Trotz allem werde ich das bei dem Verschlimmerungsantrag angeben. Selbst bei meinem ersten Antrag konnte ich hinsichtlich der Hüfte kaum Arztbesuche nachweisen - wenigstens der Richter beim Sozialgericht konnte das verstehen und entschied nach Aktenlage sprich nach den Röntgenbildern. Die Frage ist aber nach wie vor, inwieweit diese Niereninsuffizienz (Stadium 3) mit da rein spielt. Ob das überhaupt eine Veränderung mit sich bringt.  
Viele Grüße 
Nicky

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Nicki, bin auch ziemlich neu hier.
Ich habe wegen Rheuma und Magenleiden auch einen Antrag gestellt, leider habe ich - auch nach Widerspruch - nicht mehr als GdB 20 bekommen, mehr bekam ich nicht, weil ich keine Rheumawerte im Blut habe, obwohl ich stark eingeschränkt bin. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle schon einen Verschlimmerungsantrag stellen.  Sinn macht es immer, es wenigstens zu versuchen. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und kommst auf einen Gutachter, der nicht so aufs Sparen aus ist, sondern gerecht beurteilt. Meine Rheumatologin sagte, das sei oft eine Sache des Zufalls, wer den Vorgang bearbeitet und wieviele Chancen man hat (ähnlich wie beim MdK, der für die Pflegeeinstufung zuständig ist). Du musst ja nicht unbedingt wieder klagen, wenn du keine Kraft mehr dazu hast, aber versuchen solltest du es auf jeden Fall. 
Ich habe dir einen Link kopiert, wo man gut nachlesen kann, für welche Krankheiten welcher GdB steht. Du musst das im Google eingeben, denn bei betanet selber gab es oben keinen Link. Nierenerkrankungen > *Schwerbehinderung* - Soziales & Recht - betanet 
Wegen deiner Hüften: Wurdest du überhaupt schon mal zu einem MRT (Kernspin) geschickt? Das läge doch auf der Hand, wenn der Orthopäde nicht weiß, was er mit dir anfangen soll. Es könnte auch eine Arthrose sein als eine Auswirkung der Hüftdysplasie.
 Wenn ich wieder irgendwo neue Schmerzen habe, werde ich zum Radiologen, Neurologen, Schmerztherapeuten usw. geschickt, um alles abzuklären bzw. manches auszuschließen. 
Ich würde mir auch einen anderen Orthopäden suchen, wenn der mir nicht helfen kann und noch dazu horrende Wartezeiten hat. Ich bin auch auswärts gefahren, weil ich von den Orthopäden in unserer Kleinstadt nicht viel halte. 
Ein Schmerztherapeut ist auch dazu geschult, bestimmte Diagnosen zu stellen, wenn andere Fachärzte nicht mehr weiterwissen (ist momentan bei mir der Fall, und der hat auch gefunden, was mir neuerdings fehlt). 
Ich würde schon mal einen neuen Antrag stellen - fehlende Diagnosen können nachgereicht werden bzw. werden eh von den Ärzten eingeholt, die mit den Nieren hast du ja schon, und wegen der Hüfte ist noch nicht das letzte Wort gesagt. 
Ich hoffe, dir damit ein bisschen geholfen zu haben.
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## Nicky

Hallo Nachtigall, 
vielen lieben Dank für Deine Unterstützung und Hilfestellung. 
Das mit der Hüfte ist ein bisschen blöd. Im Grunde hilft da nur eine OP, doch diese lehne ich ab, da mir keiner versprechen kann, dass ich nachher nicht im Rollstuhl lande. Das ist ne OP die man nicht unbedingt machen möchte. Dmals musste ich wegen des Antrages auf Anerkennnug der Schwerbehinderung zu einem Gutachter. Der hat sich damals echt viel Zeit genommen und sagte mir auch, dass die einzige Möglichkeit die OP bzw. ein künstliches Hüftgelenk sei, doch für letzteres bin ich einfach noch zu jung, da die künstlichen Hüftgelenke auch nur eine gewisse Zeit halten und ich solle versuchen so lange wie möglich mit den Problemen klar zu kommen, da man nachher nie weiß welche Probleme ich dann habe - und ich werde welche haben.  :Peinlichkeit: (
Aufgrund des Gutachtens dieses Orthopädens habe ich damals schon allein für die Hüfte 40 % bekommen wobei mein Rechtsanwalt damals meinte 50 % wären eigentlich normal gewesen. Naja, ich war ja froh, dass ich überhaupt was anerkannt bekam.  
Was die Nieren anbelangt, da habe ich auch schon mal in der Tabelle nachgesehen die Du mir als Link geschickt hast. M. E. müsste ich da mind. 20-30 % bekommen zumal ich hier ja auch Laborwerte habe die weit ab von der Norm sind. Aber ich weiß halt nicht wie das ist, weil die einzelnen Prozentsätze ja zusammen gerechnet werden und dann irgend so ein Mittelwert bestimmt wird. 
Wenn ich mit meinem laienhaften Sachverstand das beurteilen würde, dann würde ich mir für die Verschlimmerung der Hüfte 10% zugestehen und für die Nierengeschichte, die ja nun neu dazu gekommen ist mind. 20 %. Das macht zusammen schon 30 %, aber die Frage ist, wie sich das zu meinen bereits vorhandenen 60% verhält. 
Ich glaube schon, dass ich die Antwort nur durch die Stellung eines neuen Antrages rausbekomme, aber mir wird Angst und Bange wenn ich daran zurück denke, dass der damalige Kampf hinsichtlich der ersten Antragsstellung schon 3,5 Jahre gedauert hat. 
LG 
Nicky

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Nicky,
ich würde es trotzdem nochmal versuchen. Einen Antrag auszufüllen ist ja nichts so Aufregendes. Falls du dann einen negativen Bescheid bekommst, könntest du dann immer noch entscheiden, ob du Widerspruch einlegst, da ist auch nichts dabei, da wird es ja nur in der nächsthöheren Instanz nochmal geprüft. Du musst nicht klagen, wenn dir das zuviel ist. Aber es könnte gut sein, dass mit dem ersten Antrag dein GdB schon erhöht wird, dann war die ganze Sorge umsonst. Wenn du gar nichts machst, dann gibt's auch gar nichts. Du musst keinen Kampf mehr aufnehmen, den Schwerbehindertenausweis hast du ja schon, das ist ja der größere Schritt gewesen. Nimm's einfach locker und sorge dich nicht um ungelegte Eier.
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Nicky, 
tut mir leid, kenne mich mit Deiner Krankheit leider nicht aus. Aber wenn Dein Arzt sagt, dass es schlimmer geworden ist, dann ist das ein Grund für eine höhere Einstufung. Da kannst Du beruhigt den Empfehlungen von wheelchairpower folgen.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg dabei 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Nicky

Hallo katzograph, 
das hast Du leider falsch verstanden. Die Nierenerkrankung ist dazu gekommen und die allein betrachtet wäre ein Grund für einen Antrag auf Schwerbehinderung. Mein Problem ist, dass ich bereits 60 % wegen anderer Erkrankungen habe und nicht weiß, ob ich jetzt einen Antrag stellen soll, zumal ich ja so einen Kampf bei meinem ersten Antrag hatte. Das mit der Hüfte ist mein persönliches Empfinden, was allerdings leider stimmt, da ich ja nichtmals 500 m an einem Stück gehen kann. 
Ich bin halt noch so von der ersten Antragsstellung geschockt, dass ich ungern wieder diese Erfahrung machen möchte. 
Aber wie auch schon Nachtigall geschrieben hat - was habe ich zu verlieren. Werde mich wohl mal die Tage daran setzen und den Antrag stellen. Drückt mir mal alle die Daumen. Auf einen Nervenkrieg habe ich keine Lust.  :Peinlichkeit: (

----------


## Anton

Hallo Nicky, ja es macht Sinn, einen V-Antrag zu stellen. Du weisst doch: "Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt". Hilfreich dabei sind ärztliche Atteste, die die Verschlimmerung bestätigen sowie die Mitgliedschaft in einem Sozialverband, weil der das für dich durchficht. Du brauchst nur locker zu bleiben und dich nicht aufzuregen, denn du weisst ja, wie das Spiel läuft. Lerne mehr Gelassenheit z.B. durch Autogenes Training. Das hilft, den Stress abzubauen. 
Viel Erfolg! Anton

----------


## Nicky

Hallo Anton, 
vielen Dank auch für Deinen Beitrag. 
Auch wenn ich keinem Sozialverband beigetreten bin, so habe ich gestern einfach meinen Antrag abgegeben. Sämtliche mir vorliegende Befunde habe ich dem Antrag beigefügt und auch noch einmal in dem Anschreiben angegeben warum ich diesen Antrag stelle. 
Bin echt gespannt und muss jettz erstmal abwarten - fragt sich nur wie lange, zumal der erste Antrag ja bis zur Entscheidung mehrere Jahre gedauert hat. 
VG 
Nicky

----------


## auatsch80

Hi, wie hast du auf die 3 Sachen 60% bekommen :Huh?: 
Ich leide seit 2005 deppri, Migräne, Neurodermitis frühkindl. hüftdysplasie! Die Deppris kamen erst, als die Schmerzen da waren, ein Teufelskreis.
Meine hüfte wurde damals nicht Anerkannt, habe somit 30 gdb bekommen für neurodermitis, migräne und deppri. Meine neuen 
probleme sind, dass mein Bein weg schnappt und das hölle weh tut, bestimmt 30 mal am Tag diese Schmerzen :-( 
Ich will meine Hüfte jetzt verschlimmern lassen, obwohl sie mir damals noch nicht mal vom Versorgungsamt Anerkannt wurde.
Mein Problem ist das ich jetzt seit über 6 monateKrankgeschrieben bin, weil ich li. hüft Bein sone Probleme habe das allet nix mehr hilft!! 
In der Zukunft wil ich auch das mein Arbeitgeber bescheid weiss!! Das ich nun mal Einschränkung habe!! und ich auch Abgesichert bin :-I Also wenn ich mich dann neu Bewerbe! Bewerbung gehen Richtung öffentl. Dienst :-I 
Meine Schwester sagt immer, dass ich mit einer Hüftplasie nix bekomme... und redet es mir aus!! 
Weiss jemand ob es mir eigentl. zusteht 50% zu bekommen!!    

> Hallo! 
> Ich hoffe, dass ich meinen Beitrag hier richtig platziere, ansonsten bitte ich um Verschiebung. 
> Nun zu meiner Frage: 
> Aufgrund mehrere Erkrankungen (Migräne, Depressionen, Hüftdysplasie) liegt bei mir eine Schwerbehinderung von  60 % vor.  
> Vor wenigen Monaten wurde nun bei mir eine chronische Niereninsuffizienz im Stadium III festgestellt (mit höherer Eiweißausscheidung von ca. 1,4 mg/dl, einem GFR-Wert von ca. 36 und einem Kreatininwert von ca. 1,6). Ebenfalls wurde ein Vitamin D Mangel festgestellt. Mein behandelnder Nephrologe sprach mich daraufhin auf einen Schwerbehindertenantrag an - allerdings wurde das Thema so im Raum stehen gelassen und ich habe auch nicht weiter nachgehakt, da ich ja schon 60 % habe. Nun habe ich das auch so im Verwandtenkreis erzählt und mir rieten alle  einen Verschlimmerungsantrag zu stellen zumal auch mein Hüftleiden sich verschlimmert hat.  
> Macht es überhaupt Sinn einen Antrag auf Verschlimmerung zu stellen? Bei meinem Erstantrag war das damals alles schon sehr heikel und es wurde damals vor dem Sozialgericht entschieden. Nochmals halte ich diesen Kampf nicht aus. 
> Schon jetzt vielen Dank für hilfreiche und objektive Antworten. 
> VG 
> Nicky

----------


## spokes

mit 30% kannst du dir schon einige Sachen sichern lassen.  
Laut meiner Liste gibt es für die "schnappende Hüfte" 0 - 10%,  
Hüftdysplasie: 
für die Dauer der vollständigen Immobilisierung 100%
danach bis zum Abschluss der Spreizbehandlung 50%
Anschließend und bei unbehandelten Fällen richtet sich der GdB nach der Instabilität und der Funktionsbeeinträchtigung.   
Antrag stellen und gucken was bei rum kommt. ggf. Widerspruch einlegen.  
Die Sachen werden nicht aufsummiert, sondern es wird die Gesamtbeeinträchtigung angeschaut.

----------


## auatsch80

> mit 30% kannst du dir schon einige Sachen sichern lassen.   * meinst du die Gleichstellung?? Die bekommt man nur wenn man eine evtl. zusage hat bei uns!! Aber in den Suchausschreiben steht immer drin behinderung erwünscht oder Gleichgestellt!* 
> Laut meiner Liste gibt es für die "schnappende Hüfte" 0 - 10%,  
> Hüftdysplasie: 
> für die Dauer der vollständigen Immobilisierung 100%
> danach bis zum Abschluss der Spreizbehandlung 50%
> Anschließend und bei unbehandelten Fällen richtet sich der GdB nach der Instabilität und der Funktionsbeeinträchtigung.   *Das mit der Hüfte wer interessant, ich hab Sie seit meiner Geb. angeblich...sie war immer da, aber keiner hat was Bemerkt!! mit 25 Jahren hatte ich dann die erste Lehmung ...damals war ich noch in der Pflege tätig!! Dann hat mein Arzt die bsd. HD festgestellt!! Ich hinke eben, weil ich alles verlagern muss, damit ich mich nicht schon wieder was verklemme wegen das verutschen in der hüfte, meine Knie machen auch nicht mehr lange mit!* *coxa valga skoilose partellae  chronische lumboischalgie...sind meine Begleitung einen Bandscheiben reiz gibt es auch schon*.
> Damals war ich deswegen in der Kur und die angaben wurden auch gemacht!! Aber davon stand 0 auf mein Bescheid, nix mit meiner Hüfte rein gar nix!!  
> Antrag stellen und gucken was bei rum kommt. ggf. Widerspruch einlegen.  
> Die Sachen werden nicht aufsummiert, sondern es wird die Gesamtbeeinträchtigung angeschaut.

 * Das heisst meine 30 % können Plötzlich weg sein??*

----------


## spokes

das kann natürlich auch passieren, wenn sich der Gesamtzustand verbessert hat.

----------


## auatsch80

:laughter10:  ooh man. Schön wärs... Ich habe alle 3 Wochen Migräne zurzeit blühe ich mit meiner Haut wieder, die Deppris sind nur Phasenweise, ich habe nach 5 Jahren Therapie, mehr seelische Kraft! Aber das wär ja Blödsinn wenn die mir das wegstreichen. Aber es geht mir um die Hüfte weil die mich echt zum Wahnsinn bringt und keine Kraft mehr habe...  Aber für jeden kleinen mist gehe ich ja schon gar nicht mehr zum Arzt, z.B. Neurodermitis, Migräne... es sei denn ich habe keine Cortison mehr da. und IBU 600 habe ich immer in 100er PAket naja...ich Probier es...kann ja alles nicht sein...  

> das kann natürlich auch passieren, wenn sich der Gesamtzustand verbessert hat.

----------


## josie

Hallo Auatsch!
In folgende GdB-Tabelle  kannst Du selber nachlesen, war für die einzelnen Erkrankungen für % gibt, allerdings ist die schnappende Hüfte nicht extra aufgeführt. Tabelle

----------


## Malu

Hallo Nicky, 
hier kannst du nachsehen, was du für die Niereninsuffizienz zu erwarten hättest.  http://landingpages.wolterskluwer.de...de_tabelle.pdf 
Sehr lange Liste, aber auf Seite 57 findest du die Niereneinschränkungen. Wenn ich deine Werte richtig zuordne, ist es "leichten Grades" und gibt 20-30 %. Diese werden aber nicht dazu gezählt, sondern ordnen sich vermutlich dem bisherigen höheren Wert unter. 
Versuchen solltest du es trotzdem. Mehr als ablehnen können sie nicht.

----------


## auatsch80

hallo, 
nach langer Zeit bin ich wieder da, um zu berichten. 
Ich habe mich für ein V Antrag entschieden, dieser wurde 3 mal abgelehnt und habe nun eine Anwältin und das ganz ist vorm Sozialgericht gelandet. Da das VAmt zu meinen 30% einfach die Hüftedisplasie hin zugeschrieben hat. Nun sind aber verschlimmerungen, so das ich laut Arzt wohl eine beginnende Arthrose re. habe :Cry:  ich habe ...sone Leistenschmerzen das ich weder ins Auto richtig einsteigen kann sowie treppen und Lassten, strecken und drehen des Beines..Sitzen und Ruhen . Es schmerzt nur noch. Morgen bekomme ich ein MRT.. Die Klage läuft zu dem noch... ich finde es schon abartig, wenn man sich jeden Tag mit schmerzen quält und nix Passiert richtig oder man wird einfach für gesund teilweise erklärt... und das bin ich nicht. Ich kann jetzt nur noch Kämpfen und Geduldig auf das ergebnis warten. Sollte das abgeschmettert werden, bleib ich dran und lass micht nicht abwürgen.  
Therapie habe ich auch wieder auf genommen.
Da es durch diesen schmerzbelasstung echt an meine Psyche knappert, zur Zeit helfen keine Tabletten... und das ganze strahlt auch in den gesamten Bewegungsapparat... das mit der Tabelle ist mir auch klar, alles, dass es nicht addiert wird auch... der Anlauf schmerz jeden morgen ist auch Furchtbar..jeden Abend wenn ich zu Bett gehe denke ich schon, man wenn ich auf stehe geht es wieder los...ich schlafe momentan so fest, weil der ganze Tag sehr müde macht.
Meine Anwältin ist Sprachlos gewesen, was das Vamt für Argumentation in Bezug meiner Erkrankung und Einschränkungen hingelegt hat. 
ich berichte ...wenn was passiert.

----------

